# PB Alu 15: disque 7200t/m



## freestate (19 Octobre 2004)

Je viens de mettre un 7200tmin  dans mon PB à la place du ridicule 4200 d'origine:

N'hésitez pas, faite comme moi! La différence est impressionante...

Pourquoi des 4200t/m dans un ordi si puissant?? C'est ridicule.

Voilou, BYE!


----------



## TheraBylerm (19 Octobre 2004)

Du 7200tmin en externe / firewire, c'est pas mal non plus... et ça fait de la place en plus... 360Go, par exemple


----------



## isco (19 Octobre 2004)

L'autre jour je suis allé dans un apple store et je leurs ai demandé ce qu'ils pensaient d'un 7200tr dans un portable. Il m'ont ri au nez!! En me disant que y'aurait trop de surchauffe et que c'est trop dangereux.
Alors je demande: est-ce que l'ordi ne chauffe pas un peu trop avec un 7200tr?


----------



## TheraBylerm (19 Octobre 2004)

C'est pour ça que le mien est externe... héhé !!


----------



## Amophis (19 Octobre 2004)

isco a dit:
			
		

> L'autre jour je suis allé dans un apple store et je leurs ai demandé ce qu'ils pensaient d'un 7200tr dans un portable. Il m'ont ri au nez!! En me disant que y'aurait trop de surchauffe et que c'est trop dangereux.
> Alors je demande: est-ce que l'ordi ne chauffe pas un peu trop avec un 7200tr?




Il faut savoir que même les personnes qui travaillent dans les Apple Store n'ont pas la science infuse.....    

n'ont plus sérieusement, tu es mal tombé, il suffit de lire les commentaires et les différents tests des disques 5400tr et 7200tr pour se rendre compte qu'ils ne chauffent pas plus, et consomme même pas 5% d'énergie en plus.

Le site Macbidouille à fait un test d'un disque 5400tr, le site TT-hardware un test du 7200tr TT-Hardware  et encore plein d'autres et ils n'ont jamais parlés de chaleur excessive...

Tu peux aussi aller jetter un coup d'oeil sur le site de powerbook.fr


C'est pour mettre dans quel ordi??


----------



## isco (20 Octobre 2004)

je pensai le mettre dans un powerbook 12".
se serai pas mal du tout.


----------



## Gullyver (20 Octobre 2004)

D'ailleurs ceux qui ont déjà changé peuvent ils nous donner leurs impressions sur une éventuelle évolution  de l'autonomie et du bruit. 

Et est ce que vous l'avez changer vous même (si oui comment) ou l'avez vous fait faire (si oui combien)?

Merci


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2004)

Ben moi j'ai commandé mon PB 17" avec un disque dur en 5400tr, donc je pense que déja la, ce sera vraiment rapide.

Et en stockage externe un 320Go (7200 tr) en FW, je pense que c'est la meilleure solution pour avoir un peu de stockage devant soi pour un portable.

Maintenant, si il y'en a qui ont mit du 7200 tr dans leur PB, alors faites signe de ce que ca donne svp.

A+


----------



## Machistador (20 Octobre 2004)

j'ai un Tibook 400, il était équipé d'un 10GO@4200T, je l'ai remplacé par un 20GO@5400 et wooouuuuuuufffff, quelle vigueure 

Sans hesiter, manip super facile sur les TI en plus


----------



## lordlouf (20 Octobre 2004)

En ce qui me concerne, j'ai installé un Hitachi Travelstar 60Go/7600 tr/min dans mon AluBook 15" en remplacement du 80Go/4200tr/min. Et le changement est assez facile, sous réserve de posséder le bon outillage.

Je n'ai pas fait de test précis pour mesurer l'impact du changment, mais à l'utilisation, mon micro est beaucoup plus fluide maintenant qu'avant et les accès disque sont beaucoup plus rapide (rien que les copies entre deux disques sont nettement accélérées).
Et je n'ai pas remarqué que le PB chauffait plus qu'avant. Je me crame toujours autant les cuisses si je pose l'ordi sur mes jambes, pas plus et pas moins qu'avant  

Donc malgré la perte de 20Go entre les deux disques, je ne peux que recommander le changement de disque. Et prenez de préférence un 7200tr, c'est quand même plus efficace que de passer de 4200 à 5400.


----------



## Amophis (20 Octobre 2004)

Effectivement pour la manip, il faut utiliser les tournevis adaptés. Pour le tutorial, Onra avait donné un super lien il y a qq semaines, mais je ne trouve plus son post, alors Onra si tu passe par là   


La seule partie délicate (d'après les posts sur les forums) est le déclipsage de la partie située au niveau de lecteur slot-in... après du moment que tu es méticuleux, ça passe.


Sinon il reste la solution pour ceux qui ont les moyens de passer par un Apple Center mais ils facturent en général entre 150 et 200¤ pour cette manip (qui a dit au voleur ???   )


Au passage, le disque 60Go à 7200tr est à 148¤ (frais de port gratuit) sur Dabs.com, le moins cher que j'ai trouvé sur le net....


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2004)

Moi j'ai commander mon PB avec un disque dur 80 Go en 5400 tr, et je pense que ca va déménager pas mal déja.

Mais a lire vos post, je me demande si je ne vais pas attendre des 120 Go en 7200tr pour portable, et comme ca je revendrais mon 80Go 5400. Je pense que je vais facilement trouver acheteur.

Toutefois la manip de changement de disque me fait un peu peur.


----------



## Onra (21 Octobre 2004)

Amophis a dit:
			
		

> Effectivement pour la manip, il faut utiliser les tournevis adaptés. Pour le tutorial, Onra avait donné un super lien il y a qq semaines, mais je ne trouve plus son post, alors Onra si tu passe par là



Oui oui... j'arrive, 'scuzez-moi j'étais occupé   

Est-ce que c'est ça que tu cherches ?


----------



## Amophis (21 Octobre 2004)

YES !!!


----------



## roro (21 Octobre 2004)

lordlouf a dit:
			
		

> Et je n'ai pas remarqué que le PB chauffait plus qu'avant. Je me crame toujours autant les cuisses si je pose l'ordi sur mes jambes, pas plus et pas moins qu'avant



petite aparté : t'es sûr que ton PB n'est pas concerné par le programme d'échange standard de batterie ?
j'ai ma nouvelle batterie depuis qques jours et depuis je ne me brûle plus les jambes 

pour le reste, je suis convaincu que le changement de DD par un modèle 5400 ou 7200 ne peut être que bénéfique : c'est vraiment une plaie ce 4200t/mn... mais y a t il un impact sur l'autonomie déjà ridicule sur l'Alu 15 ?

pour ceux qui ont fait le changement, ça vous a coûté combien et pris combien de tps ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2004)

roro a dit:
			
		

> pour le reste, je suis convaincu que le changement de DD par un modèle 5400 ou 7200 ne peut être que bénéfique : c'est vraiment une plaie ce 4200t/mn... mais y a t il un impact sur l'autonomie déjà ridicule sur l'Alu 15 ?


 Effectivement, je me posais la même question, et j'hésite bcp, je me demandais meme si le fait que le DD soit plus rapide, ne serait-il pas moins sollicité, et donc es-ce que ca n'augmenterai pas l'autonomie un peu. Enfin, la, je dois dire que je ne sais pas trop quoi penser.
 La seule chose que je sais, c'est que ca ne doit pas jouer de bcp.


----------



## freestate (22 Octobre 2004)

Bon, niveau chauffe, mon hitachi traveler je sais pas quoi ne chauffe pas plus que le 4200. Niveau bruit, c'est du kif-kif pareil...
Niveau performance, la différence est sensible et même importante..
Le démontage et remontage est relativement facile.
(www.powerbook.fr pour se faire une idée).
Non, vraiment, n'hésitez pas, vous serez satisfait!!

(après tout, Ferrari ne vent pas ses voitures avec des moteur de clio...)


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2004)

Ok, mais es-ce que qqu'un a remarqué un changement d'autonomie avec le changement de disque ? Es-ce qu'un disque plus rapide fait gagner de l'autonomie, ou bien en fait-il perdre?

 En ce qui concerne le démontage, il me semble que si on démonte le PB pour changer le DD, la garantie saute. Quel est le moyen pour ne pas faire sauter la garantie ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2004)

Pour préciser, faut-il absolument passer par appel pour changer le DD sans faire sauter la garantie ?


----------



## Amophis (22 Octobre 2004)

fred.damoiseau a dit:
			
		

> Pour préciser, faut-il absolument passer par appel pour changer le DD sans faire sauter la garantie ?




Oui un Apple Center sinon au revoir la garantie. Après tu peux toujours remettre le disque d'origine en cas de soucis mais je crois qu'il y a un scotch lors de l'enlevement du disque genre "waranty void if removed"....


Qqun confirme pour le scotch?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2004)

Amophis a dit:
			
		

> Oui un Apple Center sinon au revoir la garantie. Après tu peux toujours remettre le disque d'origine en cas de soucis mais je crois qu'il y a un scotch lors de l'enlevement du disque genre "waranty void if removed"....
> 
> Qqun confirme pour le scotch?


 Ok, mais je pense qu'il y'a possibilité de décoller gentiment le scotch, non ?

 En tout cas c'est ce que j'ai fais sur mon portable PC, car je devais faire un peu de ménage a l'intérieur.


----------



## chepiok (22 Octobre 2004)

les 15" alu sont trés difficile à démonter. Il faut crocheter un clip en passant par la fente du lecteur de DVD. J'ai bien réussi mais j'ai fait des traces et pourtant j'ai fait trés attention. Juste que ce foutu clip est trés difficile à crochetter et qu'en plus il ne faut pas aller trop loin pour ne pas attraper la mécanique du lecteur de DVD. Méfiance donc. J'y étais allé la fleur au fusil car avec mon ancien titanium c'était facile, j'ai pas été déçu...

Par contre avec le5400 j'ai un peu plus de bruit. Des légers crépitements qui sont un peu agaçant dans un environnement trés calme. Alors que le 4200 était plus silencieux. Pour l'autonomie c'est toujours difficile de savoir tant les batteries perdent de l'autonomie avec le temps. On en sait pas si on doit imputer la légère baisse au disque ou à un vieillisement de la batterie.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2004)

chepiok a dit:
			
		

> Pour l'autonomie c'est toujours difficile de savoir tant les batteries perdent de l'autonomie avec le temps. On en sait pas si on doit imputer la légère baisse au disque ou à un vieillisement de la batterie.


 Donc en fait personne ne sait vraiment si l'autonomie varie bcp ou pas ?


----------



## cham (23 Octobre 2004)

fred.damoiseau a dit:
			
		

> Donc en fait personne ne sait vraiment si l'autonomie varie bcp ou pas ?


 Si personne ne l'a mesurée concrètement, tu peux l'estimer de façon théorique :
   - en comparant la consommation de ton nouveau DD avec celle de l'ancien (cf. spécs techniques)
 - puis en estimant la proportion du DD dans la conso globale de ton ordi. (il y a des sites qui en parlent, ça dépend de l'utilisation : cluster, DVD, internet...)

   De mémoire, entre un 4200 et un 5400 trs/min, il n'y a que qq Watts de différence.


----------



## kaviar (23 Octobre 2004)

Amophis a dit:
			
		

> Oui un Apple Center sinon au revoir la garantie.



Petite question, je suis pour l'instant en Belgique et j'ai téléphoné à l'Apple Center pour un changement de disque sur mon 17". Ils n'ont que des 5400 tours. C'est normal ??


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2004)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Petite question, je suis pour l'instant en Belgique et j'ai téléphoné à l'Apple Center pour un changement de disque sur mon 17". Ils n'ont que des 5400 tours. C'est normal ??


 Ben oui, il  ne propose que les 5400 tr en option, c'est pour ca que je vais attendre car je ne veux pas perdre la garantie, et la capacité des 7200 tr reste encore basse pour mes exigences.

 Sinon, pour en revenir a l'autonomie, je ne pense pas que ca doit jouer de bcp.
 Mais es-ce que la théorie plus mon disque est rapide, moins il a besoin de tourner, donc plus j'économise d'énergie vous semble valable ?


----------



## Emmanuelion (23 Octobre 2004)

fred.damoiseau a dit:
			
		

> Ben oui, il  ne propose que les 5400 tr en option, c'est pour ca que je vais attendre car je ne veux pas perdre la garantie, et la capacité des 7200 tr reste encore basse pour mes exigences.
> 
> Sinon, pour en revenir a l'autonomie, je ne pense pas que ca doit jouer de bcp.
> Mais es-ce que la théorie plus mon disque est rapide, moins il a besoin de tourner, donc plus j'économise d'énergie vous semble valable ?




Quelques infos intéressantes je pense sur ce sujet :
http://www.tomshardware.fr/articlestockage.php?IdArticle=462&NumPage=1


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2004)

Emmanuelion a dit:
			
		

> Quelques infos intéressantes je pense sur ce sujet :
> http://www.tomshardware.fr/articlestockage.php?IdArticle=462&NumPage=1


 Merci pour le lien, ca repond à pas mal de mes questions sur l'autonomie, et je dois dire que ca me rassure un peu de voir que mon autonomie ne va pas baisser de beaucoup.


----------



## Amophis (24 Octobre 2004)

fred.damoiseau a dit:
			
		

> Ben oui, il  ne propose que les 5400 tr en option, c'est pour ca que je vais attendre car je ne veux pas perdre la garantie, et la capacité des 7200 tr reste encore basse pour mes exigences.




Ce n'est pas parce que ce disque n'est pas au catalogue sur le store Apple qu'ils ne peuvent pas te le monter. Tu es tombé sur qqun qui n'en avait pas envie c'est tout. Moi sur Bordeaux, j'ai demandé un devis, c'est 170¤ et je fourni le disque dur 7200tr, il me compte 2H de main d'oeuvre (avec leur barème PowerBook main d'oeuvre HAUTEMENT qualifié....  ) et la garantie est toujours valable.


----------



## fedo (24 Octobre 2004)

Amophis a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'est pas parce que ce disque n'est pas au catalogue sur le store Apple qu'ils ne peuvent pas te le monter. Tu es tombé sur qqun qui n'en avait pas envie c'est tout. Moi sur Bordeaux, j'ai demandé un devis, c'est 170¤ et je fourni le disque dur 7200tr, il me compte 2H de main d'oeuvre (avec leur barème PowerBook main d'oeuvre HAUTEMENT qualifié....  ) et la garantie est toujours valable.


 ben t as de la chance a Bordeaux. parce que a Lille j ai ete demande a l apple store si on pouvait faire monter un 5400 t/m 16 mo de cache dans un ibook et on m a repondu que ce qui n est pas possible sur apple store ils ne peuvent pas le faire. tout en me precisant que de toute facon c est 90 ¤ de l heure pour intervention sur HDD.


----------



## kaviar (24 Octobre 2004)

Venez en Belgique, ils m'ont annoncé de 20 à 30 mn (Je réalise le backup moi même).


----------



## fedo (24 Octobre 2004)

ca m interesse ca et ou en belgique? j espere que ca fait pas sauter la garantie?


----------



## kaviar (24 Octobre 2004)

C'est l'Apple Center, donc pas de problèmes. Si cela t'intéresses je pourrais te donner les coordonnées.


----------



## mattthieu (24 Octobre 2004)

ce que tu appelles l'apple center, c'est cami à bruxelles?


----------



## kaviar (24 Octobre 2004)

Non, non j'ai acheté mon portable chez LCG, je les ai appelé pour le changement de mon disque et ils m'ont donné un numéro en me parlant d'Apple Center


----------



## mattthieu (25 Octobre 2004)

oui, mais si il faut choisir un de leurs disque dur c'est pas intéressant. en plus meme si ils le font en 20-30 minutes, ils demandent sûrement très cher, donc pas d'avantage...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2004)

Salut, es-ce que vous savez combien il y'a de cache sur le DD 5400tr du PB 17 alu en ce moment, car j'ai entendu 16 et 8 Mo, mais la, je dois dire que je ne sais que croire.


----------



## doojay (25 Octobre 2004)

ça y est!!! J'ai acheté mon 7200 trm!! Je suis en train de l'installer sur mon 17"!!!! :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2004)

doojay a dit:
			
		

> ça y est!!! J'ai acheté mon 7200 trm!! Je suis en train de l'installer sur mon 17"!!!! :love:  :love:


 Salut, félicitation pour ton acquisition, ben tiens nous au courant des que tu aura pu le te tester, afin de nous dire ce que tu en pense.

 Merci


----------



## freestate (25 Octobre 2004)

J'aimerais juste donner une précision de taille:

Changer le disque dur de son PB soit-même NE FAIT PAS SAUTER LA GARANTIE!!!
(si le démontage et le remontage se passe dans les règles de l'art, bien entendu!)
Bien sûr, le nouveau disque ne sera pas garanti par Apple (logique), mais la plupart des dd sont garanti par votre fournisseur.
Donc, mon ordi reste garanti par Apple pour tout les composants, sauf le disque, qui lui, est garanti par le magasin ou je l'ai acheté...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2004)

Salut Freestate !!!

 En es-tu sur que ta garantie Apple ne saute pas?
 Car il me semble que si tu ouvre le PB, et que tu vire le scotch, la garantie saute.


----------



## Amophis (25 Octobre 2004)

C'est ce qu'affirmais Macinside dans un précedent post. Apple ne donne pas la possibilité d'ouvrir facilement le PB, donc si tu le fait, ça saute.

Par contre, et c'est une nouveauté, avec l'iMac G5, tu peux l'ouvrir et faire des changements toi même (ram, HDD, alim...) mais Apple le dit officielement, voilà la différence.


Après chacun prend ses responsabilité, perso mon portable est garantie 3ans et je ne vais pas attendre la fin de la garantie pour changer le disque.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2004)

Amophis a dit:
			
		

> C'est ce qu'affirmais Macinside dans un précedent post. Apple ne donne pas la possibilité d'ouvrir facilement le PB, donc si tu le fait, ça saute.
> 
> Par contre, et c'est une nouveauté, avec l'iMac G5, tu peux l'ouvrir et faire des changements toi même (ram, HDD, alim...) mais Apple le dit officielement, voilà la différence.
> 
> ...


 Ben moi j'ai commandé mon PB avec un disque en 5400tr, donc je pense que je vais pas le changer, surtout que j'ai pas mal de stockage externe.

 Par contre, je pense que des que les DD en 7200 a grande capacité seront dispo a des prix intéressant, alors la, je considererais changer mon DD


----------



## freestate (25 Octobre 2004)

Non Amophis!

Tu as le droit d'ouvrir ton PB!!! Et changer le disque si tu veux, sans influence sur la garantie!!!
Tu n'as qu'a appeler Apple si tu le crois pas...

Alors oui Fred oiseau, tu peux y aller, n'aie AUCUNE crainte concernant ta garantie... Ouvre ton PB

D'ailleurs, je le prouve tout de suite, c'est Apple qui l'écrit noir sur blanc:

http://www.info.apple.com/chfr/cip/

Tu vois! 
Quand tu achetes une voiture, le fabricant t'interdit d'ouvrir le capot??? 
Allez, fini cette rumeur stupide! Le proprio a le droit d'ouvrir son Mac! TOUT LES MACS!!


----------



## doojay (25 Octobre 2004)

sur le mien que j'ai fraichement refermé je n'ai pas vu de scotch de waranty


----------



## Amophis (25 Octobre 2004)

freestate a dit:
			
		

> Non Amophis!
> 
> Tu as le droit d'ouvrir ton PB!!! Et changer le disque si tu veux, sans influence sur la garantie!!!
> Tu n'as qu'a appeler Apple si tu le crois pas...
> ...



Excuse moi mais je ne vois que des docs sur les PowerBooks TI et pas les alu. Donc pour moi, comme ouvrir un alu est BEAUCOUP moins simple qu'un TI (sur le TI tout se fait par le dessous...), je ne suis toujours pas convaincu, mais je peux me tromper. Maintenant si tu as une page du site Apple ou il y a écrit noir sur blanc que l'on peut démonter un ALU, avec la description en pdf, je suis preneur


----------



## Amophis (25 Octobre 2004)

doojay a dit:
			
		

> sur le mien que j'ai fraichement refermé je n'ai pas vu de scotch de waranty




Un bon point


----------



## freestate (25 Octobre 2004)

Tu as raison, il s'agit d'un TI. Je n'avais pas fait attention.
Cela dit, j'ai demandé a Apple si je pouvais changer mon disque dur. Il m'ont dit oui, sans aucun problème. Simplement, le disque neuf n'est plus garanti par Apple, c'est tout. 
Bon, j'arrete. Chaqun croit ce qu'il veut.
Mais je le repete une dernière fois: Vous avez le droit d'ouvrir vos PB et changer le DD!!!


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2004)

freestate a dit:
			
		

> Tu as raison, il s'agit d'un TI. Je n'avais pas fait attention.
> Cela dit, j'ai demandé a Apple si je pouvais changer mon disque dur. Il m'ont dit oui, sans aucun problème. Simplement, le disque neuf n'est plus garanti par Apple, c'est tout.
> Bon, j'arrete. Chaqun croit ce qu'il veut.
> Mais je le repete une dernière fois: Vous avez le droit d'ouvrir vos PB et changer le DD!!!


 Ok merci pour l'info.
 Je pense que je vais tout de meme attendre que la capacité sur les 7200 soit assez conséquente pour pouvoir changer mon disque, car pour moi, 80 Go c'est un minimum.


----------



## Amophis (25 Octobre 2004)

freestate a dit:
			
		

> Tu as raison, il s'agit d'un TI. Je n'avais pas fait attention.
> Cela dit, j'ai demandé a Apple si je pouvais changer mon disque dur. Il m'ont dit oui, sans aucun problème. Simplement, le disque neuf n'est plus garanti par Apple, c'est tout.
> Bon, j'arrete. Chaqun croit ce qu'il veut.
> Mais je le repete une dernière fois: Vous avez le droit d'ouvrir vos PB et changer le DD!!!




Ne t'inquiètes pas, je ne cherche pas la polémique, de toute façon, comme je l'ai dit, garantie ou pas je le changerais quand même. Mais j'ai appris à me méfier des paroles, et rien ne vaut un écrit si soucis il y a.

Je ne vais pas m'étendre mais en ce moment j'ai de gros soucis avec 9telecom (ok c'est pas forcement comparable) et j'ai eu le malheur de leur faire confiance, de les croire sur parole: bilan il me doivent 200¤ et j'ai été obligé de faire opposition au prélevement automatique, alors qu'au télépohne tout allait bien    


Tout ça pour dire que j'ai eu 15 conseillers, aucun ne m'a donné d'information valable, alors maintenant je suis TRES méfiant.


----------



## doojay (26 Octobre 2004)

voilà, opération terminée. J'ai même poussé la chose à changer le dd du 12" par l'ancien du 17". Alors que le 17" est assez facile à démonter ainsi qu'à remonter  mais par contre le 12" lui c'est une vrai galère! Mais bon c'est fait! Pour ce qui en est des changements avec le DD 7200 t/m sur le 17", c'est impressionant, le lancement des applis est super rapide, l'ordinateur est vraiment très fluide enfin bon le changement n'est pas radical mais cela change quand même énormément.
Je conseille vraiment à toute les personnes qui peuvent se permettre le changement de le faire dans les plus brefs délais


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2004)

doojay a dit:
			
		

> voilà, opération terminée. J'ai même poussé la chose à changer le dd du 12" par l'ancien du 17". Alors que le 17" est assez facile à démonter ainsi qu'à remonter  mais par contre le 12" lui c'est une vrai galère! Mais bon c'est fait! Pour ce qui en est des changements avec le DD 7200 t/m sur le 17", c'est impressionant, le lancement des applis est super rapide, l'ordinateur est vraiment très fluide enfin bon le changement n'est pas radical mais cela change quand même énormément.
> Je conseille vraiment à toute les personnes qui peuvent se permettre le changement de le faire dans les plus brefs délais


 Merci pour tes commentaires, maintenant, je n'ai plus qu'a attendre un peu que sur les 7200, la capacité augmente, et que le prix baisse.


----------



## J-L (26 Octobre 2004)

doojay... la phrase sur Microsoft de ta signature, c'est: "avec XP ils ont fait un grand pas en avant!"


----------



## doojay (26 Octobre 2004)

J-L a dit:
			
		

> doojay... la phrase sur Microsoft de ta signature, c'est: "avec XP ils ont fait un grand pas en avant!"


oups!!!! Merci J-L! Je l'avais lu un jour et quand j'ai voulu m'en servir je ne m'en souvenais plus merci encore!


----------



## krigepouh (26 Octobre 2004)

doojay a dit:
			
		

> ...Pour ce qui en est des changements avec le DD 7200 t/m sur le 17", c'est impressionant, le lancement des applis est super rapide, l'ordinateur est vraiment très fluide...


Je confirme, j'ai fait ce changement il y a un mois, mon PowerBook est "plus à l'aise"  Le démarrage est très rapide, ainsi que l'utilisation quotidienne (PhotoShop, Illustrator, Indesign etc.).
Le démontage est assez facile, avec un bon guide , sauf le démontage des nappes qui recouvrent le HD :affraid: .
Après un mois, je constate que : 
- le ventilateur se met plus souvent en marche, comme avant il ne s'allumait pratiquement jamais, c'est vraiment pas la mort  ;
- le disque dur est un chouia plus bruyant, rien de grave non plus ;
- pas de hausse de température.

Que du bonheur, quoi ! :love:


----------

